# Nice prewar lady Schwinn being parted out on Evil Bay



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2022)

Sad



			century | eBay


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2022)

Looks like the seller has been doing that for a looong time.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the seller has been doing that for a looong time.



He sells tons of stuff, I have bought from him before. He must do it in volume because some stuff he lets go for real good prices. Cabe prices on some stuff.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 4, 2022)

Do @fordmike65 and @buickmike  every do battle hahaha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm taking @fordmike65  because I like Fords and he is a rather large dude haha


----------



## buickmike (Aug 4, 2022)

I too have bought from that seller. As to ? Of Ford versus Buick I need an opinion from Ford Mike concerning 6speed focus? When replacing TCM with dorman unit my friend reports he gets all of 15 miles before car shuts off.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2022)

buickmike said:


> I too have bought from that seller. As to ? Of Ford versus Buick I need an opinion from Ford Mike concerning 6speed focus? When replacing TCM with dorman unit my friend reports he gets all of 15 miles before car shuts off.



Ford TCM's are on Intergalactic Backorder. I wouldn't trust the parts Dorman puts out nowadays.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger that, Dealer won't touch it with foreign part on it. One of our companies delivery car had to get one from Germany.. 44 thousand on back order in US.. Now he is looking for manual focus. My manager doesn't want to have me resurface any manual flywheel that has the inner elastonemer. All new sticks almost certainly have suck a unit


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice Prewar La Salle in unique color blown to pieces by same seller.









						Sold - Prewar Ladies Schwinn | Archive (sold)
					

Bike has a LaSalle badge, New Departure hubs, painted drop center rims, miller stand, locking fork (no key). I’m guessing late 30,s. Local pickup at this time don’t really want to ship. Located in Illinois 60447. Will accept PP or cash on pick up.




					thecabe.com
				



https://www.ebay.com/itm/325338387325?campid=5335809022


----------



## buickmike (Sep 10, 2022)

Apparently my coworker is covered. After a phone call to dealer his car went in and he got a rental. Maybe the blue oval was hit with a class action lawsuit.    I like eBay bike dismantling. I'm not trying to pick fights on here. The DOND is fine for those that can afford it. Howscum handlebar hoarder doesn't strike ?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

So that eBay seller is buying bikes on the Cabe and then parts them out. Or so it seems.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2022)

rennfaron said:


> Nice Prewar La Salle in unique color blown to pieces by same seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's BS. I knew I shoulda tried to get it


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> That's BS. I knew I shoulda tried to get it



The seller appears to be making his living selling bits and pieces on ebay. Full time job, I counted 28 pages with 60 items per page that comes up to 1680 items. How can one keep track of all that unless you have a warehouse and everything is tagged and on a shelf?


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The seller appears to be making his living selling bits and pieces on ebay. Full time job, I counted 28 pages with 60 items per page that comes up to 1680 items. How can one keep track of all that unless you have a warehouse and everything is tagged and on a shelf?



This guy has bought a few bikes from me over the last few years. Told me he was a collector. I didn’t know he was parting them out. It’s a shame the green LaSalle was a decent bike.


----------



## Livmojoe (Sep 10, 2022)

Yup, I would've bought that if shipping was an option.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> This guy has bought a few bikes from me over the last few years. Told me he was a collector. I didn’t know he was parting them out. It’s a shame the green LaSalle was a decent bike.




Were the bikes listed locally also or is he a phantom member?


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Were the bikes listed locally also or is he a phantom member?



It was for sale locally also. I don’t believe he is a member here


----------

